# Feb '07 Challenge Photos - "Long Exposure" - Sponsored by Joby.com



## TwistMyArm (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome stuff people. We have 28 photos in all this month! Good luck to everyone who submitted this month. 
Please keep in mind the new restrictions for voting this month. 

Long Exposure

Also thanks again to Joby.com for sponsoring another great challenge.

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of thephotoforum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## GoM (Mar 1, 2007)

Ah well, I'll get in next time.

Some good shots, people


----------



## machangezi (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice piccies there.


----------



## ngirly1991 (Mar 2, 2007)

kk, the pictures are really good but it wasnt hard to decide as it was before, why? cus the only real pictures that related to the theme of the contest got my attention, even if i like others so badly, more than the ones who related to the theme i couldnt have chose them because i knew that my decision should be taken by the theme. people, dont waste your incredible pictures! wait till the right theme will come or just dont post them in the contest. anyway very very nice pictures and i wish whomever who sent their picture to win


----------



## RacePhoto (Mar 2, 2007)

ngirly1991 said:


> kk, the pictures are really good but it wasnt hard to decide as it was before, why? cus the only real pictures that related to the theme of the contest got my attention, even if i like others so badly, more than the ones who related to the theme i couldnt have chose them because i knew that my decision should be taken by the theme. people, dont waste your incredible pictures! wait till the right theme will come or just dont post them in the contest. anyway very very nice pictures and i wish whomever who sent their picture to win



I'm happy it was easy for you.  I'm having a heck of a time deciding.

I've looked through and found two that I couldn't vote for. Mine (because I don't think it's right to stuff the box) and one other.

I went through every photo in the group twice, and I still can't get it down to a top ten. I'll take your advice and look at the theme and see what matched it best. Long doesn't just mean blurred, does it? :lmao:

Great group as always. You folks are tough!


----------



## astrostu (Mar 2, 2007)

RacePhoto said:


> I went through every photo in the group twice, and I still can't get it down to a top ten. I'll take your advice and look at the theme and see what matched it best. Long doesn't just mean blurred, does it? :lmao:




Yeah, this has been a complaint of mine lately, especially with the "soft focus" themed photos where lots of the entries were amazing shots, but they had nothing to do with the theme.  Of course my entry did ...


----------



## photographydudeguy (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll give someone a hundred dollars if they can identify who the author of this photo is. This photo was submitted by another forum member for the February "long exposure" contest. It was cleared initially by the moderators on February 16, over half a month ago. No mention of it being in violation was sent to the author. Then on March 1st, the author got an email from the moderators saying the photo was in violation because it identified who the author was, although the author has never posted a self-portrait or given his real name on this forum. Again, this is to prove a point, if you can identify who took this picture by their forum name, please post it.  I believe that it is unfair that the author be withheld from the contest because of an untrue violation. There could easily be over a hundred Michaels on this forum. They do not deny photos that show cars driving on the left side of the road, which means the person shoots in England, which means you could narrow down whos taken the shot just like seeing the name Michael.


----------



## astrostu (Mar 2, 2007)

photographydudeguy said:


> I'll give someone a hundred dollars if they can identify who the author of this photo is. This photo was submitted by another forum member for the February "long exposure" contest. It was cleared initially by the moderators on February 16, over half a month ago. No mention of it being in violation was sent to the author. Then on March 1st, the author got an email from the moderators saying the photo was in violation because it identified who the author was, although the author has never posted a self-portrait or given his real name on this forum. Again, this is to prove a point, if you can identify who took this picture by their forum name, please post it.  I believe that it is unfair that the author be withheld from the contest because of an untrue violation. There could easily be over a hundred Michaels on this forum. They do not deny photos that show cars driving on the left side of the road, which means the person shoots in England, which means you could narrow down whos taken the shot just like seeing the name Michael.



Not to claim to understand nor justify decisions, but I think it's based upon the idea that, not just could it be identified by folks on the forum, but say you asked friends to vote, they would easily be able to pick out the photo and vote for their friend.  Plus it'd be hard to police whether someone's posted a self-portrait before, etc.

I do think it's too bad that this person wasn't given enough warning that it was in violation in order to submit a different photograph, but then we are also only hearing one side of the argument.


----------



## photographydudeguy (Mar 2, 2007)

If you asked your friends to vote, why go to that much trouble? Just tell them what the picture looks like and they can vote for it, you could just tell them which number it is in the poll and they wouldn't even have to look through the other pictures.


----------



## ngirly1991 (Mar 4, 2007)

oh well, i think it should even be a rule that u have to vote by the theme and not how the picture looks like. if it was by the picture and there wasnt any theme i'd probably have the hardest time of my life choosing one. but it's not just A contest, it has a theme that everybody should fallow and it makes it harder to do to take pictures that belong to the subject. people are having a ruff time thinking of something that could fit and when they actually take a good photograph that could possibly win other pictures getting chosen and theyre not even related to the theme and that's wrong and i am defintly not talking about myself, just to let u know i didnt make it sending my pic so im not talking about mines, i chose a picutre that in my opinion was the best to relate the theme even tho i couldnt have not noticed one that i would totally choose if it was about the theme. it's not fair for people that their picture does relate to the theme...that's all i can say about this.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Michael once again I'm sorry that I initially missed the potential problem when I received your submission. I'm sorry your photo had to be withheld from the challenge and that you did not have time to submit a new entry. 
The photo was left out because myself and other moderators saw that it could be a problem if someone recognized your self portrait. We also saw that it could cause some complaints from people who's photos were excluded in the past due to similar identifying features. We obviously did not know for certain that someone would recognize you, but we saw that it was a possibility. 
Once again I'm sorry your photo was not included Michael.

Also here is a short list of countries that drive on the left side of the road:

1. Anguilla
2. Antigua and Barbuda
3. Australia
4. Bahamas
5. Bangladesh
6. Barbados
7. Bermuda
8. Bhutan
9. Botswana
10. Brunei
11. Cayman Islands
12. Christmas Island (Australia)
13. Cook Islands
14. Cyprus
15. Dominica
16. East Timor
17. Falkland Islands
18. Fiji
19. Grenada
20. Guernsey (Channel Islands)
21. Guyana
22. Hong Kong
23. India
24. Indonesia
25. Ireland
26. Isle of Man
27. Jamaica
28. Japan
29. Jersey (Channel Islands)
30. Kenya
31. Kiribati
32. Cocos (Keeling) Islands (Australia)
33. Lesotho
34. Macau
35. Malawi
36. Malaysia
37. Maldives
38. Malta
39. Mauritius
40. Montserrat
41. Mozambique
42. Namibia
43. Nauru
44. Nepal
45. New Zealand
46. Niue
47. Norfolk Island (Australia)
48. Pakistan
49. Papua New Guinea
50. Pitcairn Islands (Britain)
51. Saint Helena
52. Saint Kitts and Nevis
53. Saint Lucia
54. Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
55. Seychelles
56. Singapore
57. Solomon Islands
58. South Africa
59. Sri Lanka
60. Suriname
61. Swaziland
62. Tanzania
63. Thailand
64. Tokelau (New Zealand)
65. Tonga
66. Trinidad and Tobago
67. Turks and Caicos Islands
68. Tuvalu
69. Uganda
70. United Kingdom (England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland)
71. Virgin Islands (British)
72. Virgin Islands (US)
73. Zambia
74. Zimbabwe


----------



## RacePhoto (Mar 5, 2007)

photographydudeguy said:


> I'll give someone a hundred dollars if they can identify who the author of this photo is.



ngirly1991?

Pay up! :lmao:

Only because I read down the list. Otherwise I agree, I wouldn't have had a clue who Michael was. But judges are just that, judges. The people who run the site, make the rules.

Nice light writing and I can't even write that good on paper, but if they refused my photo for their own "judges" reasons, because of content, I'd have to say the same thing. They make the rules.

Now I'm working on Wind. That's a tough one. :thumbup:


----------



## castrol (Mar 5, 2007)

Mine wasn't included because it was over 150kb...even though everything I had
said it was 148kb. I must not understand how things work. Every bit of information
I had said it was under 150kb...no matter what program I used to open it.

Then I see some that show they are over 300kb in the gallery. I am lost and
must not really understand how file size works.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 5, 2007)

castrol said:


> Mine wasn't included because it was over 150kb...even though everything I had
> said it was 148kb. I must not understand how things work. Every bit of information
> I had said it was under 150kb...no matter what program I used to open it.
> 
> ...



Info on how to avoid any problems with file size is provided in the Challenge theme post.



TwistMyArm said:


> *150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.



Info on the gallery images is given in the Challenge Photos post.



TwistMyArm said:


> You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.



For whatever reason the gallery does not indicate that correct file size of many uploaded images.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats yyan!!!
Awesome work everyone, but yyan deserves a round of applause. Yyan submitted photo03 which won this month!


----------



## RacePhoto (Mar 8, 2007)

TwistMyArm said:


> Congrats yyan!!!
> Awesome work everyone, but yyan deserves a round of applause. Yyan submitted photo03 which won this month!



Can the winner tell us something about the photo? Where it was taken and the exposure? It's really got interesting colors.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Mar 9, 2007)

He's only ever made one thread on here, but his work is quite impressive. Check some of his work on his Website out.
http://www.paulian.ro/


----------



## yyan (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you all for the votes. The photo was taken last fall at an old mud bath at lake Techirghiol, Romania just after the sunset. The exposure time was something around 1 or 2 minutes, i can't remember exactly.


----------

